#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  Whats the biggest challenge the business industry is facing?

## Bhavya

Whether it's a big coperate company or a startup, when it comes to business we all face challenges and struggles.And how we respond to those challenges can either determine the success or failure of our business. So guys in your point of view Whats the biggest challenge the business industry is facing?

Funding & CashflowProductivity & OverheadsProcessesTime & FatigueMarketingMotivationChanging Technology

*Guys in the above list which is the biggest challenge the business industry is facing?*

----------

